# Reasons for and against the XD9



## Zor Omega (May 22, 2007)

Going to be purchasing one very soon and just wanted some last minute opinions. Please be brutally honest.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got the Subcompact 9 and it's been a great gun for me. Nearly perfect reliability (1 FTE during break-in) and very accurate. I don't think you'd be disappointed in an XD of any model, but get what gun you like the most...even if it's not an XD. Get what feels good and puts a smile on your face. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The XD series has a high bore axis and a long trigger reset. Both work against accuracy when shooting at speed compared to some other designs. The better a shooter you are (or become), the more noticeable it will be.

Comfortable grip for most people, decent sights, and a pretty good trigger (except the reset), though.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*xd 9*

its very reliable and has won in compitition but only after having a trigger job done on it.i have a 40 cal. and recoil feels cushy to me.Springfield has very good customer service also.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have read of a few flaws that affect a large enough percentage of the guns to give pause...

The locking block on the frame can get damaged as the gun's action works - I've read about this enough on the XD forum. And, it seems that trigger slap affects a certain % of guns as well. As the gun fires, instead of U letting go of the trigger and it returns, the trigger returns on its own. Some guys have claimed to get sore fingers and even bleeding from this. 

Once again, it seems to not affect all XDs, but some.

I'm on the XD forum, so I've seen these issues come up. All I can tell ya about them, though.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*xd 9 answers*

zor, if you want to know more about the xd 9 go to the( xd talk) forum. every one on this forum ownes an xd. i am also a member of it. this forum is set up the same as handgunforum.net so you will have no problems navigating in it.
http://www.xdtalk.com


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Ditto on checking out the XD forum. I recently purchased the 5" Tactical model for competition. Very pleased with the performance. But, I did have a trigger job, new sights and extended mag release added. IMO, for range shooting it is fine out of the box. I believe it needs some fine tuning for competition shooting.


----------

